# The last of the Delta 7



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is one of the last few Delta 7 avaliable. (#14/16)

2015 Delta 7
2015 SRAM RED 22 with Vision TC24 wheels
NOS 3T Cockpit
FRM Brakes
The last three pics are with my first generation Delta 7 Ascend.


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

Those are wild.
is the ride noticeably different from standard full tube frames?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

kondre2000 said:


> Those are wild.
> is the ride noticeably different from standard full tube frames?


The ride is about the same as standard tube frames. Compared to some of my newer bikes its much more comfortable to ride.


----------

